# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Blue Heart Shaped D-bol

## bigike365

HAS ANYONE SEEN THESE BEFORE, I HAVE ONLY SEEN THE PINK, i HAVE BEEN OFFERED THESE BUT I AM A LITTLE SKEPTICAL. THANKS ALOT

----------


## MichaelCC

Where are your pics ? This is "Steroid pictures forum", so if threre are no pics, it's hard to help you

----------


## bigike365

SORRY ABOUT THAT i HAVEN'T PURCHASED THEM YET, i WAS JUST WONDERING IF SOMEONE HAD HEARD OF THEM

----------


## Lavinco

I havn't but maybe someone else has.

----------


## ajfina

danabol ds

----------


## Maximus G

yes i´´ve seen them

----------


## Adam.S

yes they are brilliant.

----------


## Phenom

yeah dude, those little suckers worked well for me!

----------


## Chemical King

i had blue ones but they were shaped like a 50 pence

----------

